# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Question about Vitamin C and Zinc

## Warlord

So i've been listening to Alex Jones' show from yesterday (http://banned.video) and he was going on about Zinc being very important for the immune system to ward off viruses so I checked my multivitamin tablets contents (which I take daily) and it contains *5mg* of zinc and *100mg* of vitamin C. 

My question is this: Is that enough? If not, what is ? Should I be taking more?

Maybe  @Created4 can answer

----------


## Newcoke

For Zinc, I believe it's 15 to 30mg, per Dr. Sardi.  No more than 45.

----------


## dean.engelhardt

Check out the supplements for eye health.  They are a good source for zinc and C.  Leafy greens are also a great source.

----------


## Dr.3D

> So i've been listening to Alex Jones' show from yesterday (http://banned.video) and he was going on about Zinc being very important for the immune system to ward off viruses so I checked my multivitamin tablets contents (which I take daily) and it contains *5mg* of zinc and *100mg* of vitamin C. 
> 
> My question is this: Is that enough? If not, what is ? Should I be taking more?
> 
> Maybe  @Created4 can answer


It all depends...

If you check out Doctor Linus Pauling, you will find he believed we needed a lot more vitamin C that we get from vitamins and such.
https://lpi.oregonstate.edu/mic/vitamins/vitamin-C

If you are taking pure Ascorbic acid, you can start with a 1 gram and work your way up to where you get loose bowel movements, then back off one gram.

Personally, I take 12 grams a day in the form of Sodium ascorbate and Magnesium ascorbate.  9 grams of Sodium Ascorbate and 3 grams of Magnesium ascorbate.

Beware though... if you start taking high doses and then suddenly stop, your body will keep sending it out in your urine and you could get scurvy.  Taper off slowly!

----------

